# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Proliver (wątroba) opinie

## justyna:-)

Hej,
Co sądzicie o Proliver wątroba? Pytam sie bo tych leków na wątrobę jest tysiące na rynku kosztują ok. 15-18 zł. A Proliver kosztuje 9 zł, a nawet można znaleźć taniej. Dlatego mam obawy że to jakis szit. Chyba że sa to małe dawki i trzeba brać wiecej tego leku i wychodzi na to samo co kupic droższy o większych dawkach. Zatem z góry dzięki za pomoc, opinie...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Karaoke

Ja z kolei polecam ziołowe tabl. Cynarex - wypróbowałam na sobie i nie dość że spadł mi sporo cholesterol to i stan wątroby doszedł do normy. Ale to min. 3 m-czna kuracja a koszt w sklepie zielarskim ok. 7-8 zł.

----------


## anty-justyna

W pierwszej z brzegu aptece internetowej możesz sprawdzić dokładny skład produktu. 
Ale żeby Cienie przemęczać to zrobię:
Skład 1 tabl: L-asparginian L-ornityny 150 mg, Cholina 20 mg, Wyciąg z liści karczocha 25 mg, Wyciąg z korzenia cykorii 11,5 mg.
Skład większości innych preparatów kończy sięna pozycji 1: L-asparginian L-ornityny 150 mg

----------

